# Missing Market Apps Installer



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

UPDATE: Flemmard had released a patch to unlock the missing apps in the market, so this thread will no longer be updated. download the patch here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27861013/update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-marketfix-Flemmard.zip

This is just an update.zip to install some of the most popular apps that you can't find in the market on the HP Touchpad.

List of apps:

Google Goggles
Google Maps
Street View
Facebook
Twitter
Voice Search
News and Weather widget
Dolphin Browser HD
PSX4Droid
Amazon App Store
Google Sky Maps

If i'm missing something that you think it should have please let me know. I can also make custom update.zip's for other apps you find missing, just be aware that i do have a life and will get to requests when I can. please no requests for apps that can be downloaded via the market. Requests for paid apps will be ignored.

Due to the Alpha status of CM7 for Touchpad I cannot be sure these will work completely or in the way they were designed.

Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12873751/Sonofskywalker3_app_pack.zip
Mirror: http://www.multiupload.com/6R8KP2EJN5

Install Instructions:

1. Download the above file. LEAVE IT ZIPPED!!
2. Copy onto your touchpad, any directory is fine, just make sure you know where it is.
3. Reboot into Clockworkmod Recovery
4. Select "Install zip from sdcard"
5. Select "Choose zip from sdcard"
6. Browse to and select the downloaded zip.
7. Reboot
8. Apps are there in your app drawer.

Enjoy!


----------



## omegamongoose (Oct 6, 2011)

If we didn't install CWM when we first installed CM7, can we just drop that file into the root folder on the TP and run ACMEInstaller again to install CWM, or is there some other (better) way to install it?

EDIT: I answered my own question--doing it that way worked just fine. Just make sure to make the folder "cminstall" in the root of your TP again, drop the CWM zip file in there and you're good to go by running ACMEInstaller again with the same instructions as to install CM7.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, rerunning acmeinstaller is the only way I know of to install cwm


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you actually manage to get PSX4Droid running?


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

No I can't. Hadn't tested it, just threw it in there since I had the apk handy. I'll try to get in touch with ZodTTD and see about fixing it, though he hasn't made an update in a long time.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

I know FPSe is working, but not very well.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got a response back from zodttd and he said he would like to update psx4droid for touchpad if he can get one, and if not I'll help him with testing and logs


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. Dolphin HD works great, all I was really looking for. I'll try around with the others but Dolphin is the only one I'm really familiar with.


----------



## angrymanhands (Aug 16, 2011)

how did you do this? I would like miren browser, and tweetdeack if possible, thanks!


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

angrymanhands said:


> how did you do this? I would like miren browser, and tweetdeack if possible, thanks!


I have an android phone, so I download the apps on it, pull them onto my computer, and created an installer that copies the .apk files to /data/app. I'll grab those and update the pack.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kayone said:


> I know FPSe is working, but not very well.


Heard somone in IRC was getting 50 fps with fpse. as for n64 its good http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7778-Hp-Touchpad-ANdroid-Running-n64oid


----------



## ysuleman (Oct 13, 2011)

Antipaper notes hd


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

ysuleman said:


> Antipaper notes hd


I'm unable to find that in any market, is it an Android app?


----------



## ysuleman (Oct 13, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> I'm unable to find that in any market, is it an Android app?


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pancerola.and.antipaper.notes


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

unfortunatly that is a honeycomb app and i'm not able to download the apk from any of my phones.


----------



## techy (Oct 14, 2011)

NM, I was able to install it after applying market fix. Thanks

*Request*
Square by Square Inc.

Thanks


----------



## QuAn64m (Oct 9, 2011)

nice work ...thanks !


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you have an android phone run a backup of titanium. It will create a folder on the "SD card" copy thus folder to computer. Plug tp into computer move the folder into to root. Restore apps on tp via titanium.


----------



## twosheds (Oct 2, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> UPDATE: Flemmard had released a patch to unlock the missing apps in the market, so this thread will no longer be updated. download the patch here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27861013/update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-marketfix-Flemmard.zip
> 
> Install Instructions:
> 
> ...


I've downloaded the zip file and tried installing it 4 times with ClockWorkMod. Each time I received the message that it has installed OK but nothing shows up in my Apps folder.

Anyone got any suggestions what might be stopping the installation ?

EDIT Solved - I was installing the wrong file


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the apps. Wasn't able to get that psx one to work. Have no prob using fpse


----------



## wolverine (Aug 26, 2011)

Does FB work for anyone? My crashes always with "com.facebook.katana" process error.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

"wolverine said:


> Does FB work for anyone? My crashes always with "com.facebook.katana" process error.


This has been covered a number of times. Download fake GPS and run it before starting fb.


----------

